# any chance this is NOT a hardware problem?

## alex.blackbit

hi,

i believe one (of my two) xeons or my memory is faulty. i get random segfaults, amule gets checksum errors, ...

i tried to emerge the current wine version for 1000 times, here are some of the errors emerge halted with.

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o regsvr.o regsvr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o loader.o loader.c

In file included from ../../include/dmusicc.h:35,

                 from ../../include/dmusici.h:34,

                 from dmime_private.h:42,

                 from graph.c:21:

../../include/dsound.h:483: error: stray ‘\177’ in program

../../include/dsound.h:483: error: expected ‘;’, ‘,’ or ‘)’ before ‘LPDIRECTSOUNDBUFFER’

../../include/dsound.h:484: error: expected ‘;’ before ‘HRESULT’

In file included from dmime_private.h:43,

                 from graph.c:21:

../../include/dmusicf.h:351: error: stray ‘\240’ in program

make[2]: *** [graph.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/dmime'

make[1]: *** [dmime] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o loaderstream.o loaderstream.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o signposttrack.o signposttrack.c

../../tools/wrc/wrc --nostdinc -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__   -foversion.res version.rc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o regsvr.o regsvr.c

In file included from dmcompos_private.h:26,

                 from regsvr.c:22:

/usr/include/string.h:43: error: stray ‘\240’ in program

/usr/include/string.h:59: error: stray ‘\351’ in program

/usr/include/string.h:59: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘d’

make[2]: *** [regsvr.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/dmcompos'

make[1]: *** [dmcompos] Error 2

../../tools/wrc/wrc --nostdinc -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__   -foversion.res version.rc

../../tools/winegcc/winegcc -B../../tools/winebuild -shared ./dmloader.spec    classfactory.o container.o debug.o dmloader_main.o 

loader.o loaderstream.o regsvr.o     version.res  -o dmloader.dll.so  -lole32 -luser32 -ladvapi32 -lkernel32  -ldxguid -luuid ../.

./libs/port/libwine_port.a  

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/dmloader'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls'

make: *** [dlls] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-0.9.55 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2344:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake all || die "all"

 *  The die message:

 *   all

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/temp/environment'.

 * 

xeon ~ #
```

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include   -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdec

laration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o atom.o atom.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include   -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdec

laration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o pen.o pen.c

../../../tools/make_ctests -o testlist.c localmon.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include   -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdec

laration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o testlist.o testlist.c

In file included from ../../../include/wine/test.h:26,

                 from pen.c:30:

/usr/include/stdlib.h:148: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘char’

/usr/include/stdlib.h:215: error: expected ‘;’, ‘,’ or ‘)’ before ‘__nptr’

make[2]: *** [pen.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/gdi32/tests'

make[1]: *** [gdi32/tests] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include   -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdec

laration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o change.o change.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include   -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdec

laration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o codepage.o codepage.c

../../../tools/winegcc/winegcc -B../../../tools/winebuild -mconsole localmon.o    testlist.o  -o localspl_test.exe.so ../../../lib

s/port/libwine_port.a -lkernel32 -ladvapi32   

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/localspl/tests'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include   -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdec

laration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o comm.o comm.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include   -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdec

laration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o console.o console.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include   -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdec

laration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o debugger.o debugger.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include   -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdec

laration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o directory.o directory.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include   -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdec

laration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o drive.o drive.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include   -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdec

laration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o environ.o environ.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include   -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdec

laration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o file.o file.c

file.c: In function ‘test_MapFile’:

file.c:1495: error: expected ‘)’ before numeric constant

file.c:1495: error: too few arguments to function ‘winetest_set_location’

file.c:1495: warning: left-hand operand of comma expression has no effect

file.c: At top level:

file.c:1536: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘!’ token

file.c: In function ‘test_async_file_errors’:

file.c:1556: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘strcaT’

file.c:1564: error: ‘FileIOComplete’ undeclared (first use in this function)

file.c:1564: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

file.c:1564: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [file.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/kernel32/tests'

make[1]: *** [kernel32/tests] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls'

make: *** [dlls] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-0.9.55 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2344:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake all || die "all"

 *  The die message:

 *   all

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/temp/environment'.

 * 

xeon ~ #
```

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o datetime.o datetime.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o regsvr.o regsvr.c

In file included from ../../include/rpc.h:59,

                 from ../../include/objbase.h:20,

                 from ../../include/ole2.h:26,

                 from ../../include/shlobj.h:23,

                 from cdlg.h:164,

                 from colordlg16.c:42:

../../include/rpcdce.h:367: error: stray ‘\10’ in program

../../include/rpcdce.h:367: error: expected ‘(’ before ‘__stdcall__’

../../include/rpcdce.h:367: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘)’ token

make[2]: *** [colordlg16.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/comdlg32'

make[1]: *** [comdlg32] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o dpa.o dpa.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o draglist.o draglist.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o dsa.o dsa.c

../../tools/wrc/wrc --nostdinc -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__   -foversion.res version.rc

../../tools/winegcc/winegcc -B../../tools/winebuild -shared ./comcat.spec    comcat_main.o factory.o information.o manager.o regis

ter.o regsvr.o     version.res  -o comcat.dll.so  -lole32 -luser32 -ladvapi32 -lkernel32  -luuid ../../libs/port/libwine_port.a  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o flatsb.o flatsb.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o header.o header.c

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/comcat'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o hotkey.o hotkey.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o imagelist.o imagelist.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o ipaddress.o ipaddress.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o listview.o listview.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o monthcal.o monthcal.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o nativefont.o nativefont.c

In file included from hotkey.c:35:

../../include/wingdi.h:2033:26: warning: null character(s) ignored

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o pager.o pager.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o progress.o progress.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o propsheet.o propsheet.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o rebar.o rebar.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -D_COMCTL32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-s

trict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o smoothscroll.o smoothscroll.

c

In file included from ../../include/windef.h:234,

                 from progress.c:34:

../../include/winnt.h:2164:24: warning: missing whitespace after the macro name

../../include/winnt.h:2227:12: warning: missing whitespace after the macro name

In file included from progress.c:36:

../../include/winbase.h:1634: error: stray ‘\20’ in program

../../include/winbase.h:1634: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘rocessShutdownParameters’

make[2]: *** [progress.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/comctl32'

make[1]: *** [comctl32] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls'

make: *** [dlls] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-0.9.55 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2344:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake all || die "all"

 *  The die message:

 *   all

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/temp/environment'.

 * 

xeon ~ #
```

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/uxtheme/tests'

../../../tools/makedep -C. -S../../.. -T../../..  system.c                

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/uxtheme/tests'

make[1]: *** [version/tests/__depend__] Segmentation fault

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls'

make: *** [dlls/__depend__] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-0.9.55 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2343:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 depend || die "depend";

 *  The die message:

 *   depend

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/temp/environment'.

 * 

xeon ~ #
```

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/dmusic32'

../../tools/winebuild/winebuild -w --def -o libdmusic32.def --export ./dmusic32.spec

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/dmusic32'

In file included from uuid.c:55:

../../include/activscp.h:431: error: stray ‘\37’ in program

../../include/activscp.h:431: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘attribute__’

../../include/activscp.h:461: error: stray ‘#’ in program

../../include/activscp.h:461: error: expected ‘}’ before ‘f’

make[2]: *** [uuid.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/uuid'

make[1]: *** [uuid] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from ../../include/objbase.h:527,

                 from ../../include/dinput.h:24,

                 from data_formats.c:23:

../../include/propidl.h:938: error: stray ‘\37’ in program

../../include/propidl.h:938: error: expected ‘(’ before ‘_’

In file included from data_formats.c:23:

../../include/dinput.h:30: error: stray ‘\25’ in program

../../include/dinput.h:30: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘ID’

../../include/dinput.h:33: error: stray ‘\10’ in program

../../include/dinput.h:33: error: expected ‘(’ before ‘visibility’

../../include/dinput.h:33: error: expected ‘,’ or ‘;’ before ‘)’ token

../../include/dinput.h:38: error: visibility argument must be one of "default", "hidden", "protected" or "internal"

make[2]: *** [data_formats.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/dinput'

make[1]: *** [dinput/libdinput.def.a] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls'

make: *** [dlls] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-0.9.55 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2344:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake all || die "all"

 *  The die message:

 *   all

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/temp/environment'.

 * 

xeon ~ #
```

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/avifil32'

../../tools/winebuild/winebuild -D_REENTRANT -fPIC --as-cmd "i686-pc-linux-gnu-as" --dll -o avifile.spec.o --main-module avifil32.

dll --export avifile.spec

In file included from atliface.h:12,

                 from registrar.c:33:

../../include/ocidl.h:2700: warning: ‘__stDcall__’ attribute directive ignored

../../include/ocidl.h:2788: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

../../include/ocidl.h:2792: error: expected ‘;’ before ‘HRESULT’

In file included from atliface.h:12,

                 from registrar.c:33:

../../include/ocidl.h:2839:15: error: invalid suffix "UnkSink" on integer constant

../../include/ocidl.h:2839: error: expected ‘;’, ‘,’ or ‘)’ before numeric constant

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/avicap32'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o acmstream.o acmstream.c

make[2]: *** [registrar.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/atl'

make[1]: *** [atl] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/browseui'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DCOM_NO_WINDOWS_H -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe 

-fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o aclmulti.o aclmulti.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DCOM_NO_WINDOWS_H -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe 

-fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o browseui_main.o browse

ui_main.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o api.o api.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DCOM_NO_WINDOWS_H -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe 

-fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o progressdlg.o progress

dlg.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DCOM_NO_WINDOWS_H -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe 

-fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o regsvr.o regsvr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o avifile.o avifile.c

../../tools/wrc/wrc --nostdinc -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__ -DCOM_NO_WINDOWS_H  -forsrc.res rsrc.rc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o editstream.o editstream.c

../../tools/winegcc/winegcc -B../../tools/winebuild -shared ./browseui.spec    aclmulti.o browseui_main.o progressdlg.o regsvr.o  

   rsrc.res  -o browseui.dll.so  -lole32 -luser32 -ladvapi32 -lkernel32  -luuid ../../libs/port/libwine_port.a  

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o extrachunk.o extrachunk.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o factory.o factory.c

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/browseui'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o getframe.o getframe.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o icmstream.o icmstream.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o regsvr.o regsvr.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o tmpfile.o tmpfile.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasi

ng -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith  -O2 -march=pentium4  -o wavfile.o wavfile.c

../../tools/wrc/wrc --nostdinc -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__   -forsrc.res rsrc.rc

../../tools/winegcc/winegcc -B../../tools/winebuild -shared ./avifil32.spec avifile.spec.o   acmstream.o api.o avifile.o editstrea

m.o extrachunk.o factory.o getframe.o icmstream.o regsvr.o tmpfile.o wavfile.o     rsrc.res  -o avifil32.dll.so  -lmsacm32 -lmsvfw

32 -lwinmm -lole32 -luser32 -ladvapi32 -lkernel32  -luuid ../../libs/port/libwine_port.a  

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls/avifil32'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/work/wine-0.9.55/dlls'

make: *** [dlls] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-0.9.55 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2344:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake all || die "all"

 *  The die message:

 *   all

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.55/temp/environment'.

 * 

xeon ~ #
```

that should be enough examples.

my memory is ECC, but i am not sure what that means in this special situation. can memory now be the problem or not?

sometimes in the moment emerge fails i get a error of bittorrent too where it loses a small part of the already downloaded file.

i believe this is a hardware error, or can this be something else?

please help

thanks

alex

----------

## frostschutz

Random segfaults are indeed an indicator for faulty CPU cache / memory, although they can be caused by the kernel or third party kernel module too. Naturally memory can be faulty wether it is ECC or not, ECC can't do nothing if the hardware itself is faulty. You can test your memory with memtest86 (best choice but it has to support your hardware and you have to boot it from grub or a bootdisk), or if it must be, in user space using memtester.

----------

## alex.blackbit

thank you for your answer, frostschutz.

i will try to use memtest86, but i am not sure if i will be lucky with that, because i have RDRAM.

is there a good way too to test cpu cache?

----------

## padoor

my emerge wine-0.9.55  failed with same error at first when emerged in kde konsole.

then i rebooted and emerged it in console without any X

it emerged ok.

this may be mem error or less mem available.

this fault alone need not be hardware fault.

i dont know if memtest can differentiate between type of mem hardware.

all it does is write read move and sorts.

it may work. to get any error you have to wait 4 5 hrs. if not more

----------

## i92guboj

 *padoor wrote:*   

> my emerge wine-0.9.55  failed with same error at first when emerged in kde konsole.
> 
> then i rebooted and emerged it in console without any X
> 
> it emerged ok.
> ...

 

It will usually be a hardware problem.

If outside X you can compile it, it is just because you have more free memory, so, the ram is not completely filled, and the broken cell is not reached nor used. Simple as that. 99.9% of the times, a random segfault while compiling will be a hardware problem. And not all the errors are detected by memtest86 either. The only sure way to check if your ram sticks are broken is to test a different stick and see if the problem continues. If you have many sticks, you can try using only one of them, alternatively, and see if it fails still.

----------

## alex.blackbit

i just tried out memtester, and it shows failures on a address range that varies slightly between 20 and 35mbyte.

does this now mean for sure that it's the fault of the memory or can it still be one of the cpus caches?

i will try swapping the ram sticks and then test with memtest tomorrow. one little problem is, that RDRAM has to be used in pairs, and i have 2x512 and 2x256. so i can maybe detect one pair as faulty, but not 1 stick.

----------

## i92guboj

 *alex.blackbit wrote:*   

> i just tried out memtester, and it shows failures on a address range that varies slightly between 20 and 35mbyte.
> 
> does this now mean for sure that it's the fault of the memory or can it still be one of the cpus caches?
> 
> i will try swapping the ram sticks and then test with memtest tomorrow. one little problem is, that RDRAM has to be used in pairs, and i have 2x512 and 2x256. so i can maybe detect one pair as faulty, but not 1 stick.

 

I see, that is a problem, but at least now you know what to look for.

It seems that the problem is in your ram definitely. I know that there is a kernel module, called badram, that can be used to mark memory ranges as defective, so your kernel will not try to reference those "dead zones". That way, you can still use your ram (except those broken bits), as long as no vital thing is broken. I never used badram, but it might just be a regular kernel patch. I don't know if there are ebuilds for that around or something.

----------

## alex.blackbit

badram sounds very interesting, thanks for the hint.

i ran memtester a few times now and noticed that i get completely unrelated memory offsets.

now, what does that mean? it seems unlikely to me that my RAM is broken virtually everywhere.

----------

## i92guboj

 *alex.blackbit wrote:*   

> badram sounds very interesting, thanks for the hint.
> 
> i ran memtester a few times now and noticed that i get completely unrelated memory offsets.
> 
> now, what does that mean? it seems unlikely to me that my RAM is broken virtually everywhere.

 

Do you mean that the results vary from one execution of memtest to the next one?

If that is the case, or if the module seems completely broken, then it might be that the mother board is the culprit. Do you have another pc to test your modules on a different board?

----------

## padoor

give it another chance .

for a continously emerging time the comp temperature would have come up to max tolerable level.

the mem chips could have become slower in response.

i think you must run memtest on a cold machine.

how many ram sticks we can keep handy to emerge a package? opening the box and changing sticks is another thing.

take the temperature also into consideration.

----------

## frostschutz

The badram patch is something I used myself on my old router, after determining which areas of RAM were defective using memtest86. However, badram seems to be obsolete as the kernel itself now has ability to lock specific parts of ram, see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-654662.html

memtester allocates memory in user space, so the actual region of memory it will get from the system is naturally random, as it can only get ram that is not used by other applications (unless those get swapped out). So if memtester tells you that it starts testing from a different offset every time you run it, that is not something to be concerned about. If it does actually find errors in your memory, then that is a problem. In this case your ram is either broken or overclocked or whatever.Last edited by frostschutz on Sat Feb 09, 2008 5:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> The badram patch is something I used myself on my old router, after determining which areas of RAM were defective using memtest86. However, badram seems to be obsolete as the kernel itself now has ability to lock specific parts of ram, see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-654662.html

 

I really had no idea about that. That's interesting news, something to play with  :Wink: 

Thanks for the pointer.

----------

## alex.blackbit

frostschutz, you are right. a userspace program already gets a memory space from the kernel that starts from 0, and the absolute addresses of that space are the business of the kernel. so it is only natural that the believed-to-be faulty areas vary from the sight of memtester.

the new memmap feature is something i can try out, as soon as i know the "real" address space that is broken. i hope booting to memtest(+) will help me.

----------

## IRQsRFun

I once had a problem where different ram addresses with mentest would fail with different runs.  I do not remember exactly which test it was, but it was one of the later tests.  The tests were performed on a 486 era CPU.  For me the problem was not the RAM or the CPU.  It was the MOTHERBOARD.   When I replaced the motherboard, the memory test problem disappeared as well as some flakiness I was having also in windows (dual boot machine).

Before spending money on a problem like this, it might be worth trying to upgrade the BIOS and check your BIOS settings for ram timing.

----------

## alex.blackbit

thanks for the hints, IRQsRFun, but i do not think this is a settings or bios version problem, since the machine worked correctly for several years, and nobody touched any of the settings.

thanks anyway.

----------

## star882

Check the capacitors. They often fail and cause intermittent faults.

----------

## alex.blackbit

ok, i just ran memtest+ from a ubuntu dvd. that told me (if i interpreted right) that i have a memory problem at 1105.1M-1111.1M.

the example from the linked forum thread said "memmap=1M$27M", but my lilo didn't like that syntax, so i searched the inet a little bit. i found only examples where a '@' is used, not a '$', was that maybe a typo?

i tried with a '@', my machine boots, and i seem to have the right amount of memory.

but the problems persist. what can i do now?

@star882: just from looking at them my capacitors look good.

----------

## frostschutz

No, it is not a typo, but a different meaning. See /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt for an explanation regarding the memmap parameter. @ is force usage, # acpi data, $ reserve.

And what do you mean lilo did not like syntax?  :Shocked: 

You should be allowed to pass *ANYTHING* you like as a kernel parameter. If $ sign has a special meaning in a lilo configuration file (I don't know, I prefer grub), then there should be a way to escape that sign, for example \$ may stand for an actual $ in the kernel parameter then. Please double check with the lilo documentation available to you, it should have something to say about the matter if there is a problem.

----------

## alex.blackbit

lilo said: unknown variable "1100M" at or above line 60 in file '/etc/lilo.conf'

with a '\' it took it. let's see what funny thing will await me after the reboot.

----------

## alex.blackbit

okay, escaping with '\' is correct.

```
ahuemer@xeon ~ % dmesg|grep "Kernel command line"

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=801 memmap=15M$1100M

ahuemer@xeon ~ %
```

but my problems are still there.   :Crying or Very sad: 

does anybody have more ideas?

----------

## frostschutz

Maybe the area you are reserving is too small or at the wrong position, or more than just one area is affected?

Just to see if it helps at all, try an overlapping divide and conquer strategy and reserve the first half (+a couple of megs) as first test, and then the last half of your memory as second test. If it still locks up then, you either have two damaged regions in each half of your memory, or a different problem altogether, or memmap just doesn't work as a badram patch replacement (I never actually tested memmap myself, my old router was running badram).

Of course it would be much easier if you could just replace your memory module(s) and see if it helps.

----------

## alex.blackbit

i think testing once the first and then the second half of the memory is a good idea. i will give it a try. thanks.

i will report back when i know more.

----------

## alex.blackbit

now i booted with

```
ahuemer@xeon ~ % dmesg|grep command

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=801 memmap=512M$0M

ahuemer@xeon ~ %
```

to see if the problem is located in the first 512M.

but i still have the full 1.5G of memory available. now... memmap cannot do what it is expected to do, right?

```
xeon ~ # grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo

MemTotal:      1552712 kB

xeon ~ #
```

or am i doing anything wrong?

----------

## frostschutz

Is the memory usable, i.e. free? It should be reserved / used. (And you should notice when there is a 512MB chunk of free memory missing in 'free').

----------

## alex.blackbit

```
ahuemer@xeon ~ % free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1552712     486808    1065904          0          4      88240

-/+ buffers/cache:     398564    1154148

Swap:      3984100      21444    3962656

ahuemer@xeon ~ %
```

this is the output of the machine running with X, firefox, thunderbird, compiz fusion, emerald, pidgin, skype, samba...

used would have to be much more than 524288, right? so, what's wrong here?

----------

## frostschutz

Is this with or without a supposedly huge memmap reserve? Without it should be much more, otherwise it's perfectly possible.

----------

## alex.blackbit

```
ahuemer@xeon ~ % dmesg|grep command

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=801 memmap=512M$0M

ahuemer@xeon ~ %
```

```
ahuemer@xeon ~ % free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1552712     486808    1065904          0          4      88240

-/+ buffers/cache:     398564    1154148

Swap:      3984100      21444    3962656

ahuemer@xeon ~ %
```

so...?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## frostschutz

Okay, if you can actually allocate that free memory (easy to test with memtester) then obviously it is not reserved and we may have misunderstood something about the memmap parameter.

I can't test memmap myself right now but I will try to do so later today and then report back my own findings here.

Does the kernel say anything about the memmap in dmesg on startup?

----------

## alex.blackbit

```
ahuemer@xeon ~ % dmesg|grep memmap

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 1279 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=801 memmap=512M$0M

ahuemer@xeon ~ %
```

i don't know, does that help?

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

>  Naturally memory can be faulty wether it is ECC or not, ECC can't do nothing if the hardware itself is faulty.

 

It can not do any thing to work around the bad chips but it can tell you the chips are bad.

If you have machine check exceptions activated in your kernel, and ECC enabled on your BIOS. ECC will show you errors (corrected bits ...) when you type mcelog. 

The following example is a cpu/motherboard or powersupply problem but if you have bad ram it will be similar:

```
# mcelog

MCE 0

HARDWARE ERROR. This is *NOT* a software problem!

Please contact your hardware vendor

CPU 0 1 instruction cache TSC 8cf831a77adc

ADDR 2ac5c93a6e00

  memory/cache error 'instruction fetch mem transaction, instruction transaction, level 1'

STATUS 9400000000000151 MCGSTATUS 0

MCE 1

HARDWARE ERROR. This is *NOT* a software problem!

Please contact your hardware vendor

CPU 1 1 instruction cache TSC 8d68a984f133

ADDR 2ac5c9408530

       bit62 = error overflow (multiple errors)

  memory/cache error 'instruction fetch mem transaction, instruction transaction, level 1'

STATUS d400000000000151 MCGSTATUS 0

```

On top of that you also get a line in your dmesg 

```
[59975.449973] Machine check events logged
```

----------

## alex.blackbit

a good hint. but it doesn't work for me.

i have MCE enabled in the kernel and my cpu(s) have the mce flag.

but there is no /dev/mcelog and therefore "# mcelog" fails.

do you know what the reason for that could be?

----------

## alex.blackbit

ok... reading the manpage helps.

that exists only on x86_64 cpus.

i do not get any related events in dmesg.

----------

## drescherjm

Sorry. I have been using x86_64 for so long I did not remember.

It is possible that your BIOS will log these events independent of the os. Mine does (on a TYAN 2892) so if the os is not reading them the BIOS logs the last 60 events or so.

----------

## drescherjm

 *alex.blackbit wrote:*   

> ok... reading the manpage helps.
> 
> that exists only on x86_64 cpus.
> 
> i do not get any related events in dmesg.

 

From what I read on x86 this should go to the kernel log / dmesg output.

----------

## alex.blackbit

this is a screenshot of memtest running on my machine.

now... this isn't bad memory, is it?

----------

## drescherjm

Not exactly sure its memory. The output said memtest86+ crashed. Could be processor, memory, motherboard or power supply.

However at this point I will agree it is a hardware problem.

----------

## alex.blackbit

i believe i found the problem.

i took out two ram sticks (i have to use pairs) and the errors disappeared.

it is still unclear to me why memtest+ produced such different results.

anyway, thanks a lot for the help, everybody!

----------

## drescherjm

If the ram is bad (or a loose connection) it is totally possible that the code for the memtest executable got corrupted in memory so it crashed. 

What is a worse effect in memtest is when the test passes for 72 hours then fails on the 73rd hour. Most people would have stopped before that. I had that at work once.

----------

## alex.blackbit

today i got a pair of RIMMs. unfortunately this did not result in what i expected.

these memory modules are known to be good, but the result in my workstation are the same as with the old modules, random segfaults and errors in memtester.

what does that mean now, a faulty MCH and that i have bought memory modules although the old ones are okay?

----------

## padoor

your cpu clock may be unstable due to temp.

try clocking it lower Hz

otherwise motherborad has faulty capacitors

check power supply ripple ..might have increased. probably regulation also is not upto mark

----------

## guruvan

I think padoor has a good thought. When I first read the thread my thoughts went to heat faults. and then power.

If the memory is actually bad, all you have to do is allocate enough ram to get to the stick that bad, and you'll crash EVERY time. 

If you have a heat fault, you can easily generate a load that makes sufficient heat to crash it (or blow enough air into the box with an big 'ol room fan to make it stop crashing) - a stick of ram could be more susceptible than the others to heat...not all circuit boards are created equally. 

If you have a power supply error, crashes should be intermittent and unpredictable. 

any and all tests should be started on a cold machine. once it fails let it cool completely.

----------

## alex.blackbit

okay, it is definitely not a PSU problem, i checked with one that has much higher wattage, same results.

the old 512 sticks are broken, that's for sure, but the problems with the new ones could be a overheating problem. it seems like they get hotter than the old ones, REALLY hot.

so right now i am on a memtester run with a additional big fan in the case. after the first 10 minutes it looks good. let's see...

if a additional fan solves the problem than that's fine with me.

----------

